# 1920s schwinn?



## spoker (May 3, 2017)




----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

looks like i stumped everyone!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2017)

Better pics would help.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2017)

Better question would help.


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

the question is very clear ,is this a 20s schwinn or some other kind of bike?


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

spoker said:


> looks like i stumped everyone!


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

spoker said:


> the question is very clear ,is this a 20s schwinn or some other kind of bike?


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

spoker said:


> looks like i stumped everyone!


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

thats it 4 pics


----------



## Goldenindian (May 4, 2017)

More pics....fork....dropouts....bottom bracket. but yes looks late 20s/early 30s.. schwinn to me. Fork looks right. The "motobike" bar will be as thick as the rest of the construction in schwinn as well.


----------



## Goldenindian (May 4, 2017)

It's schwinn to my eyes.


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2017)

spoker said:


> the question is very clear ,is this a 20s schwinn or some other kind of bike?



I think not Schwinn; some other kind O' bike.


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

thats kinda the feelin i got,im not familiar with the old bikes,they all look the same to me,but thanks for the responses.


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

is that stem with the grooves in it a schwinn? once again i dont know much about these old bones,just tryin to figureout what i can get 4 the parts!


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2017)

Best way to tell is rear stays, BB, rear drop outs rest can be changed.


----------



## Goldenindian (May 4, 2017)

Looks to be a 28" wheel bike not 26" inch. The frame and fork are original to the original set up. The fenders would have been standard "rain gutters". back fender looks right.


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Looks to be a 28" wheel bike not 26" inch. The frame and fork are original to the original set up. The fenders would have been standard "rain gutters". back fender looks right.



thanks for the reply!


----------

